# Ecosystem ''mixed'' terrarium - advice?



## pied pythons (Jan 18, 2008)

Due to the size of our house I have the chance of building just one largish display type viv...

I have been thinking about a mixed, as such, type vivarium for a while now; but have always had concerns about mixing reptiles/inverts/amphibs.

I read a post by snakecharmer saying he has a viv of this type; and it made me want to look further into it.

Obviously I dont want to put any animal at risk or comprimise its wellbeing/needs by placing it in an ecosystem type viv...

Can anyone please give me some sound advice on the type of species that would be suitable to place in this kind of setup; I was thinking obviously of a different species for each level of the viv...for instance, beetles/millipedes for the floor; anoles for the upper part, tree frogs, etc etc...

The viv would be planted out with live orchids, maybe small ferns (i would have to look further into species, but do have a book on this; although again any advice or info greatly recieved)...sandblasted branches and leafy plants...

The walls would be cork bark or epiweb;and the whole setup would be controlled with a thermostat (obviously!) but also a digital humdity control.

In effect, it would be very much like the dendrobate setups; yet if possible with other species.

I would like to have frogs in the setup but it would mean high humidity; so can anyone suggest suitable lizard, inverts and other reptile species for a tropical type environment...

Alternatively the frogs could be taken out of the picture to leave me with just a ''normal'' type humidity level viv; and again, can you please suggest suitable species.

Many thanks in advance for all opinions, advice and help...


----------



## rick01 (Apr 3, 2008)

> one largish display type viv


 Before we go any further what constitutes "largish"?


----------



## pied pythons (Jan 18, 2008)

Cant say for sure....but perhaps around 8foot x 2' or 3foot..


Should have really put that, thanks for pointing it out!

We are building vivs in one room at the moment, it should be 8foot long as with all the others (except they will be split into 3foots and 2foots) but height depends on how many vivs I need in the room... 

cheers


----------



## pied pythons (Jan 18, 2008)

anyone? thank you


----------



## rick01 (Apr 3, 2008)

Basically it's not large enough for a mixed viv. There's a sticky on the lizards section I think covering mixing fairly well - but unless you're looking at a room size setup in my opinion it wouldn't work.

Sorry


----------

